# Rahmenersatz



## toster (11. März 2007)

Hi,

Mein Vater fuhr bis vor kurzem einen ETS-X70 Rahmen von 2003. Als er das schöne Stück zum Händler für einen Service brachte, bemerkte dieser einen feinen Riss im Rahmen.
Der Händler schoss ein paar Fotos von der besagten Stelle, mailte diese nach Kanada und einen Tag später bekam mein Vater gratis einen neuen ETS-X70 Rahmen (das 07-Modell) inklusive neuem Fox RP23 Dämpfer!
Das nenne ich doch einmal eine schnelle und unbürokratische Garantieabwicklung.  

mfg toster


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. März 2007)

so soll's im optimalen fall auch sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (12. März 2007)

Ein Hoch auf Jürgen L. aus A.


----------



## el Lingo (12. März 2007)

Ja, der Herr Liebe macht seine Arbeit unglaublich gut, das muss ich auch sagen! Das ist gelebter Kundenservice!!!


----------

